# Nato Strap



## cwnorman (Aug 30, 2007)

Gentlemen,

I'm the new owner of an MP 2824 and am using an olive NATO strap while I decide on another strap. Have looked at a number of the threads on here and seen some really good looking straps.

My question....realize this is a newbie question, but am I suppose to clip off the long end of the strap? I have average sized wrist, but the strap seems too long and I really don't see any way to adjust it.

The watch is great and i appreciate all the information on this site.

Will


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

Once you've strapped the watch to your wrist, the long end of the strap doubles back on itself and is secure in place by the rings.

If you choose to cut it off, you'd be well advised to sear the ends with a lighter or else it'll all come undone.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

In the past, I've cut off and burned the end of nato straps to stop them fraying but now wish I hadn't. They look better folded back through the rings as Colin suggested.


----------



## cwnorman (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks guys...after looking at some pics, I realized they had folded the strap back. Done and done...appreciate the help.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

AH but HOW did you fold it back? There is more than one way


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

rondeco said:


> If you do decide to trim it clamp it between two coins or washers then you can cut around the coin and heat seal the end while it's still clamped to make a nice neat job .


Good idea Ron, 







ill try that


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

pg tips said:


> AH but HOW did you fold it back? There is more than one way


what a "third way"??


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

been looking all day for these pics







don't know why they uploaded in that order









anyway

*1* I call the "standard fold", you can pull the end and it will unfold.

*2*. the "over and under"

*3*. the "neat and tidy"

*4*. the I'm a fat ****** large wristed and there's not enough to fold over


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

you learn something new everyday! thanks pg


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

the reason for the extra piece and the double rings is purely a safety back up should the buckle fail, but given the strength of nato's this is highly unlikely. As you can see in pic 4 if the buckle did fail you could lose the watch.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`m a `3` man myself, there is a 5th way but you need a spare metal `ring` so I suppose it doesn`t count


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

i did wonder what that piece was for


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Nato's without the extra piece are sometimes called RAF style. A pongo mate of mine told me this was because the brycream boys were all soft and didn't do anything rough enough to cause them to lose a watch









I always wear mine as in pic 1


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

1 and 3 look similar?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

look at them closely the end of the strap comes over the outside in 1 (you can clearly see the frayed end on my cheap and well worn nato) but in 3 it's tucked in between so the end is hidden. For all those OCD watch weares out there, Mac


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> look at them closely the end of the strap comes over the outside in 1 (you can clearly see the frayed end on my cheap and well worn nato) but in 3 it's tucked in between so the end is hidden. For all those OCD watch weares out there, Mac


OCD?









The 5th way....










Fiddly & you do need to find a 4th `ring` but it saves on having to cut back the strap


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thats not how to strap a watch , thats bondage


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

how do you get an extra ring on it and how have you got that much strap left over, those straps must be a foot long


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Thats not how to strap a watch , thats bondage


Might that be "bandage"? Just ignore me...

Later,

William


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Thats not how to strap a watch , thats bondage


Unlike some people I have no knowledge of such things











pg tips said:


> how do you get an extra ring on it and how have you got that much strap left over, those straps must be a foot long


If you look closely you`ll see it`s unattached with the strap just pushed through









I can`t be bothered cutting the strap which is very long, surprising considering it`s only a 16mm wide


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

"bandage"









Method 6, makes for a neat finish:










If you alternate methods on a daily basis it's called the "rhythm method"


----------

